# Laredo??



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good evening,

newbie......is the crossing at larado (mexico 2) convenient??? I have an interpertor meeting me when I cross and he is coming to neuvo larado by bus...I think Columbia is to far and the crossing on hwy 2 is right on the loop around larado...??

thanks in advance,

PURA VIDA
bluebonnet2


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good evening,
> 
> newbie......is the crossing at larado (mexico 2) convenient??? I have an interpertor meeting me when I cross and he is coming to neuvo larado by bus...I think Columbia is to far and the crossing on hwy 2 is right on the loop around larado...??
> 
> ...


Hi bluebonnet and welcome to the forum..The correct spellings are Laredo and Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good evening,
> 
> newbie......is the crossing at larado (mexico 2) convenient??? I have an interpertor meeting me when I cross and he is coming to neuvo larado by bus...I think Columbia is to far and the crossing on hwy 2 is right on the loop around larado...??
> 
> ...


My wife and I always take this route when traveling to Texas from Querétaro. We find it quite convenient, though traffic does get quite heavy at peak times. I suppose all crossings have their moments of gridlock, so we just make sure the gas tank is sufficiently full to withstand an hour or so at the bridge.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We always take Colombia because there is little to no wait and the time we save at the crossing more than makes up for the extra 12 miles of driving. The offices for immigration and Banjercito for your car permit are right there 10 feet from the crossing and it is all as easy as it can get.

Gridlock at Colombia is when there are 2 people in front of you. 

However, since your interpreter is meeting you in Nuevo Laredo, that may make the extra drive out to Colombia not make sense for you this time.

Just curious -- what do you need the interpreter for?


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

circle110 said:


> We always take Colombia because there is little to no wait and the time we save at the crossing more than makes up for the extra 12 miles of driving. The offices for immigration and Banjercito for your car permit are right there 10 feet from the crossing and it is all as easy as it can get.
> 
> Gridlock at Colombia is when there are 2 people in front of you.
> 
> ...



limited Spanish and i'm bring my dogs and a boat(got paperwork and insurance) and he is a friend of mine,,,,,,


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Now that I have a moment, allow me to expound a bit. If you are southbound, and I assume you are, there is never much of a delay at bridge #2 if you can avoid rush hour peaks. The bridge is a continuation of highway 35, very easy to locate. There is no passport scan, so the only delay is paying the small fee at one of the crossing booths. I mentioned the extra gasoline in the tank because that is just common sense when crossing. However, if you are pulling a boat, you will almost certainly be pulled aside for documentation checks, regardless of where you cross. I have never used one, but in your situation, if you trust him not to charge you exorbitantly, I think your interpreter is a good idea. The agents at the border can give him directions to the office for any vehicle permits, if needed. The office is at the border, a couple of blocks behind the main complex.
I wish you a simple crossing and a good visit.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

bluebonnet2 said:


> limited Spanish and i'm bring my dogs and a boat(got paperwork and insurance) and he is a friend of mine,,,,,,


OK, makes sense. 

As much as I prefer the Colombia crossing, I think that in your case -- unless your friend is willing to make the drive over to Colombia -- you would be better off sitting in line at Laredo. As I understand it, the buildings for immigration and vehicle permits are a little less obvious but perhaps your friend can scope things out on the Mexican side while you wait in line to cross.


----------

